
Workgroup - omerkal
WorkGroup is a messenger designed for work:
​
- As you chat, you can assign action items, so nothing falls between the cracks,<p>- Then, use the Noise-Cancelling button to hide the chatter and focus on results.
​
This way, everyone knows what was agreed, and can follow up.
​
Simple.
======
omerkal
www.workgroup.im

